# Kenpo's Own Newsletter/Magazine



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

If a newsletter were to come out (and grow into a magazine),
what is something you'd like to see?  What kind of content
would you like to see?

Is anyone aware of such a project being done elsewhere?

Do you think that a staff of non kenpoists and a lowly purple belt
would hinder the demand?  -meaning people might not want to
read it?

It would have to contain all "sects" of kenpo, in order to be
profitable, would that be a hindrance on you personally?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 6, 2003)

Are you esentially looking to do a down scaled black belt or inside kung fu mag.? You probably will need more than I can help you with but the main thing is interviews with some seniors. Different techniques looked at in depth. Pictures of someone performing the techniques. Maybe a look at forms. Just a couple of ideas for you.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Are you esentially looking to do a down scaled black belt or inside kung fu mag.? You probably will need more than I can help you with but the main thing is interviews with some seniors. Different techniques looked at in depth. Pictures of someone performing the techniques. Maybe a look at forms. Just a couple of ideas for you. *




Definitely!  Most of these were thoughts of mine.  The goal would
be a full out magazine, but it'd be something to work up to.  This
would initially be started on a shoestring budget. 

I've been thinking about this for awhile, and have friends who
are journalists and authors, but none with MAGAZINE experience.
Most are newpaper people.  I'm not going to be so bold as to
claim I'd know how to put a magazine together, although that 
would be the inevitable goal.  At that time, if it ever were to 
happen, I'd like to bring someone in who knows all about it.

There's definitely enough seniors to go a long, long time to print
with interviews of them.  I'd also like to be able to contact them
for various articles of "hot" topics.  For example, Mr McSweeney
recently passed away.  It would've been cool to have a dedication
to him, with quotes and remembrances from those who knew
him, throughout his lifetime.

I had the idea about techs and forms as well.  But ya gotta keep
politics out of it.  For every EPAK tech/form, there'd have to be
a Tracy one as well.  If a large kempo-ryu, or Lima Lama 
subscribership happens, then they'd have to be included as well.

Thanks for the ideas, keep them coming!

I'll also be looking for writers.  Eventually, all you'll get is name
recognition, but I'd like to work up to paying for articles that get
published.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 6, 2003)

You can also add a section about general training, training gear, or nutrition, or coming events (camps, seminars, exhibitions...), technical stuff (body mechanics, i.e and not just techniques or forms).


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I'll also be looking for writers.  Eventually, all you'll get is name
> recognition, but I'd like to work up to paying for articles that get
> published. *



What about a free subscription at first?


----------



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *You can also add a section about general training, training gear, or nutrition, or coming events (camps, seminars, exhibitions...), technical stuff (body mechanics, i.e and not just techniques or forms). *



I didn't think about nutrition, that's a great idea, thanks!  It's
added to my notes now! 

I for sure thought of pictures and reviews articles for camps and
seminars, for sure.  I figure posting ABOUT upcoming ones will
be a free service.   

I did think of general training tips too, and training gear.  Sharp
Phil loves to review gear, so hopefully I can get him to
do some articles, in exchange for a mention of his URL (initially).


----------



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *What about a free subscription at first? *



I'm considering that too.  But like I said, this will be a shoestring
budget, so I'd have to weigh various factors.  I'd like to limit
ad space somewhat.  Either way, I plan on making it EXTREMELY
inexpensive.


----------



## Mike (Jan 6, 2003)

It will be very difficult to pull off a glossy magazine (if this is what you have in mind) on a shoe string budget of course. Advertising is what enables magazines to exist. A quarterly magazine, or issues every two months might be one way to go. The only way to really go shoestring budget is to build a monthly 'e-magazine'.  A web magazine might be the way to go initially.  Eventually, you could then build a business case based on hits per month, etc. that you could take to a bank or backers for funding for a paper version.  Just a thought of course.  Great idea though.  Hey, does anyone have any crazy ballpark guesstimates as to how many Kenpoists are out there (regardless of flavor)??


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 6, 2003)

There's an emagazine in spanish in pdf format somewhere out there, which I think is just fine to begin with. It has the same look of a glossy regular one, plus it's free  But a newsletter can also be a good starting point.

Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *If a newsletter were to come out (and grow into a magazine),
> what is something you'd like to see?  What kind of content
> would you like to see?
> *




How about a Gou Ronin Editorial Colum?     That should make for some entertaining reading.  

But as he denies any afiliation with Kenpo anymore, I guess he'd have to be excluded.  :shrug: 

Regardless, whomever you have write articles and such, just make sure they are well know or at least someone that knows what they are talking about.  ie no McDojo people writing about how to be a black belt in 30 days etc......

The newsletter will be under the scrutiny of individuals that enjoy picking apart what people write and critisizing it to pieces. (As seen on other, forums)  So you're going to have to make sure it's as factually correct as possible to your knowledge anywise.

Good luck Kirk.  I look forward to reading the first installment.

Dot


----------



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike _
> *It will be very difficult to pull off a glossy magazine (if this is what you have in mind) on a shoe string budget of course. Advertising is what enables magazines to exist. A quarterly magazine, or issues every two months might be one way to go. The only way to really go shoestring budget is to build a monthly 'e-magazine'.  A web magazine might be the way to go initially.  Eventually, you could then build a business case based on hits per month, etc. that you could take to a bank or backers for funding for a paper version.  Just a thought of course.  Great idea though.  Hey, does anyone have any crazy ballpark guesstimates as to how many Kenpoists are out there (regardless of flavor)?? *



Well the shoestring will be BIT longer than what you're thinking.
The way I look at it, if it's gonna fly, I want it to in a paper format.
One option available to me through a friend is in newspaper.  
Brian suggest "tabloid size" which I like.  An article I read about
creating your own newsletter suggest just regular old printer
paper.  The author suggests using a 50 dollar ink jet printer,
burning it out, and getting another LOL!  Says to compare it to
printing at Kinko's, and it'd be cheaper.  In various industries, I've
seen newsletters in an 81/2 x 11 format, and they had a large
readership, so this is my initial thought.

Another idea to attempt is a glossy card included in each one,
say of a kenpo senior.  Like a large baseball card.  On the back
there'd be seminar info, and your basic bio info.  It'd be something
for subscribers to collect, and something other than The Journey
to get signed at seminars.

In addition, I think if I get people to sign up for a free first issue
(via a website), I can sell advertising based on that number.  At
least for the first issue.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *How about a Gou Ronin Editorial Colum?     That should make for some entertaining reading.
> 
> But as he denies any afiliation with Kenpo anymore, I guess he'd have to be excluded.  :shrug:
> ...



Hey thanks for chiming in with your support! :asian: 

The scrutiny you speak of has definitely crossed my mind.   
Therein lies the largest problem.  Getting those "in the know" to
actually write articles.  There's plenty of higher ranking kenpoists
who aren't in the limelight so to speak.  But will they be willing
to submit articles?  The nutrition, and workout parts ... need not
be kenpoists.  But the meat and appeal will be the kenpo articles.
I'll just have to solicit, wait, and see.  That's the best I can do.

Not that all articles need to written by high ranking kenpoists.
You, with digital camera in hand could write an article and 
submit pictures of a seminar you go to.  Cover what the topics
of the seminar were, and the people you ran into while there.

You've suffered a recent injury.  An article about your experiences
related to training and what you've been through could be well
received.

So in short, there's plenty of "experts" out there.

Gou would certainly be *able* to create a highly popular
column, but 1) would he even want to?  2) could he do so with
a deadline hanging over his head?  3) could he do it without
pissing off 1/2 the subscribers?

This is why I'm posting here.   I've made kenpo friends all over
North America, and essentially, those are the ones that will
get the word out about the newsletter, and those are the ones
that need to provide content.  Readers Digest doesn't write much.
They buy from writers.  I certainly can't write articles on kenpo
techs, forms or anything else. 

Thanks again for your input!!!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Not that all articles need to written by high ranking kenpoists.
> You, with digital camera in hand could write an article and
> submit pictures of a seminar you go to.  Cover what the topics
> ...



You mean I can be a ROVING REPORTER?  Way Kewl :boing1: 

You've made some excellent points Kirk, and you are correct, as long as the articles are written well and truthfully it doesn't really matter whom sets fingers to keyboard.  I look forward to seeing how it turns out.

And if I think of an interesting subject, hell who knows I might just submit it.  

_"This Dorothy Kelly, Reporting from your Canadian Affiliate,  Good Night." _


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *If a newsletter were to come out (and grow into a magazine),
> what is something you'd like to see?  What kind of content
> would you like to see?
> ...



As long as you're fair, put me down for a subcription!


----------



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *As long as you're fair, put me down for a subcription! *




Well fair will be difficult, given the Tracy stuff is under copyright


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 6, 2003)

Kirk,

Being A non-kenpoist, yet unable to leave things alone, I have to chime in.  


Go with the Flow. Get your friends in the know to write some basic and neutral articles. Also maybe have some history points, I understand that this could be a problem, yet just an idea.


The free subscription up-front, our free with accepting donations.


I also have a Kali / Filipino section to get others interested.

Always abuse your friends for your first publishing.

Best Regards

Rich


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2003)

Regarding copyrights, how so?

If you are talking re-printing a technique walk thru verbatum based on a textbook, then probably.  

But if you were to take a technique that someone in the know would know, you should be able to do a detailed breakdown and analysis without worry.

Worse case, contact the copyright holder and ask for permision.  If they say yes, youre clear.  If they say no, and move to block you from even mentioning their name, then mention -THAT- fact far n wide and let public opinion shut em down for ya.  

Good luck.  Sounds like a great idea forming there. :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Regarding copyrights, how so?
> 
> If you are talking re-printing a technique walk thru verbatum based on a textbook, then probably.
> ...



I was told even the mere mention of the name of the technique
would be a violation.  If it's true ... WHAT A BUMMER!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2003)

Do some RnD into "Fair Use".  You'll find some good info there. Also, you can try and contact them directly, in writing.  

If I wanted to do a detailed look at my interpretation of a technique (lets say a staff set), I'd do it.  In any event, I'm sure Warner Brothers already has the trademark for "Dodge, Parry, Thrust, Thpiit!"


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Gou would certainly be able to create a highly popular
> column, but 1) would he even want to?  2) could he do so with
> a deadline hanging over his head?  3) could he do it without
> pissing off 1/2 the subscribers?*



1)Would I even want to?

2)I don't do deadlines. I'm freelance and if you get something from me be happy and shut up.

3)No.


----------



## don bohrer (Jan 6, 2003)

Kirk,

I for one like the idea of a kenpo magazine. Has consideration been given to an online publication first? Cost would be limited to desktop publishing software such as Adobe or Publisher. Article submissions could be accepted via email. Perhaps a web page detailing submission requirments could be posted. Qualified volunteers could edit submitted material and changes could be made last minute. When enough interest and content support is generated the publication could become a paper magazine. Anyway you have my vote. 


don bohrer


----------



## Kirk (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> *Kirk,
> 
> I for one like the idea of a kenpo magazine. Has consideration been given to an online publication first? Cost would be limited to desktop publishing software such as Adobe or Publisher. Article submissions could be accepted via email. Perhaps a web page detailing submission requirments could be posted. Qualified volunteers could edit submitted material and changes could be made last minute. When enough interest and content support is generated the publication could become a paper magazine. Anyway you have my vote.
> ...



That's where I'm leaning right now.  I'm going to commit at least
to the first issue.  So if anyone is up for submitting an article, 
please PM me!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Well fair will be difficult, given the Tracy stuff is under copyright *



Well, what I mean is that Tracy people get fair representation to submit articles, instructors profiles. and the like!:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Gou would certainly be able to create a highly popular
> column, but 1) would he even want to?  2) could he do so with
> a deadline hanging over his head?  3) could he do it without
> pissing off 1/2 the subscribers?*



What would be the fun of Gou writing a politically correct article? If a subscriber doesn't want to read it, they can just skip it.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 7, 2003)

There are several Martial Art magazines already published on the web.

Martial Arts Ezene is one I always recieve, and one other.  It seems like they had to get very commercial (lots of advertizing) to pay for their overhead, yeah right.  They probably had a server and computer for other purposes, but get paid by advertisers for pop ups, banners, and java script or flash ads.  

Keep it Kenpo,
-Michael


----------



## Kirk (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *What would be the fun of Gou writing a politically correct article? If a subscriber doesn't want to read it, they can just skip it. *



But of course!


----------



## Kirk (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> * get paid by advertisers for pop ups, banners, and java script or flash ads.
> *



If at all possible pop ups and any other annoying advertising will 
be avoided.



> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Keep it Kenpo*



Without a doubt.  I don't want to do it otherwise.  The closest
I may come is in an article of "some other art" vs. kenpo.  This
would require a non political, non pissing contest between two
highly ranking people of each art, so don't hold your breath!

If anyone has an article, please talk to me about submitting.
So far, I just have a nutrition column, and art work in the works.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *What would be the fun of Gou writing a politically correct article? If a subscriber doesn't want to read it, they can just skip it. *



I'd be more than happy to provide a valid e-mail address so that disgrunted readers can e-mail me and I will tell them they are an idiot, a moron and to go fawk themselves. That way they can print off my response and and frame it to go on their wall and feel good that they came so close to the greatness of one such as myself via the internet.

I'll even sign their copies of the _"The Kenpo Free Press"_ if they want.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2003)

I had someone approach me about $2k/mo to put popups on here... I told him to get bent.

Advertising will be hard to come by at first, as you're unproven, with limited circulation.  Once you build your numbers however, you have a very targeted audience that will appeal to some folks. 

Offer some 'free' advertizing as a service (say seminar and camp dates), and some folks might just subscribe to keep upto date on who'se where.  A thought would be to seed it with a listing from here, and other publications, then contact those whose info you are posting to let them know you gave them a courtisy listing, and to keep you posted on their other events.  Offer the basic listing for free, but charge a small fee to 'Bold' or 'Box' their listing to set it apart from the others.

Depending on -how- you assemble an e-version, keep in mind that not everyone has highspeed access, and downloading a 5MB PDF over a dialup will drive folks nuts.  Possibly offer a text only version, with a password protected link to the full graphical version, in addition to a graphical version.

PDF would be the best way to go for the e-version (IMO) due to its consistant look across platforms, plus it is also on the accepted list of many printers so going to a print version would be an easy transition.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Offer some 'free' advertizing as a service (say seminar and camp dates), and some folks might just subscribe to keep upto date on who's where.*



Those will always be free.  I'm not looking to *only* make a buck.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2003)

Never said that.  Just tossing ideas out.  

Would you be limiting them to Kenpo only, or accept other arts that might be of interest?


----------



## donald (Jan 7, 2003)

Was'nt this tried a number of years back? I do recall a magazine, but can not recall the name. I believe Mr.Conaster was featured in an issue or two? It looked to be a good product. I don't know what happened to it? Does anyone recall this?

Salute in Christ, :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Never said that.  Just tossing ideas out.
> 
> Would you be limiting them to Kenpo only, or accept other arts that might be of interest? *



No, I wasn't insinuating that you were, apologies.  

I'd like to keep it to kenpo/kempo.  I don't want to try to become 
another martial arts publication.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> *Was'nt this tried a number of years back? I do recall a magazine, but can not recall the name. I believe Mr.Conaster was featured in an issue or two? It looked to be a good product. I don't know what happened to it? Does anyone recall this?
> 
> Salute in Christ, :asian: *



Now THAT I wasn't aware of, and would definitely effect my 
decision.  I'll email Mr C and find out for sure.  Thanks for the
heads up!


----------



## M F (Jan 7, 2003)

Recently Mr Kongaika hosted Ray Dionaldo (a very skilled Filipino Arts Practitioner from what I hear) for a seminar.  I would like to read articles or reviews of seminars like these from a Kenpo practitioner's perspective.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jan 8, 2003)

Kirk,

You mentioned my name earlier, and I'd be happy to help in the manner you describe.  I am not very familiar with kenpo at all, so I can't offer much from that perspective, but I'd be happy to review anything you obtain for reviews.  You can reprint anything from my pages that you wish to reprint, too, as long as I'm listed as the author with a link to my site.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 8, 2003)

That's quite nice of you, and speaks greatly of the man  Hope more people will be that nice.

Lucía

PS Kirk, if you're still interested, my offer stands.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *That's quite nice of you, and speaks greatly of the man  Hope more people will be that nice.
> 
> Lucía
> ...



I fully accept, thank you!  I'm still not sure if I want to pursure this
or not.  I'm glad I have this forum to discuss the topic.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I fully accept, thank you!  I'm still not sure if I want to pursure this
> or not.  I'm glad I have this forum to discuss the topic. *



HEY KIRK, WHERE'S MY FIRST ISSUE?


----------



## bahenlaura (Jan 8, 2003)

Greetings From OZ,

Laura & I(Burt) have just joined this forum. We are two of Si-Bok (Tom Kelly)'s Black Belts in Wichita Kansas.
Just wanted to drop a line and say hi. We are reading and watching this forum with great intrest!
We hope we can join in on the talk.
We wish you all a fruitful journey in your chosen art.

We leave you with this:

If Basics, Forms and Sparring make the fundamentals of the art.....
Inegrity, Honesty and Humility make up the fundamentals of a man.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *Greetings From OZ,
> 
> Laura & I(Burt) have just joined this forum. We are two of Si-Bok (Tom Kelly)'s Black Belts in Wichita Kansas.
> ...



Be careful, you're about to get corrupted!   

Welcome !


----------



## Kirk (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *HEY KIRK, WHERE'S MY FIRST ISSUE? *



ROFL!  You're an impatient cuss, aren't you?  I was pretty close to
ditching the whole thing, because of the politics.  But via PM, and
here, I've received a LOT of encouragement, so I'm going to 
commit to a first issue, and see how it goes from there. 

If *anyone*  is interested in submitting an article, please
let me know!


----------



## Kirk (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bahenlaura _
> *Greetings From OZ,
> 
> Laura & I(Burt) have just joined this forum. We are two of Si-Bok (Tom Kelly)'s Black Belts in Wichita Kansas.
> ...



Welcome!  Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 9, 2003)

Wow, the page background just got very blue on me between posts.  Caught my attention right away.  

Laura & Burt - Oss and welcome.  Tell Sibok that Michael Billings in Austin said hello and Oss.  I changed my website since he, or Tom Jr. looked at it last.  I added him on my lineage page, as one of the biggest influences on my Kenpo evolution.  There are also some new links he may enjoy.  TheKwoon.com and Ninjai.com.

Kirk, nasty stuff - I just saw an Ezene button on KenpoNet.  No issues yet, but it looks like it is getting ready to happen there also.   There are already some Kenpo ones out there, I have read at least two, but cannot find the URL's to get to you.  They do not post on the forum, so the audience is more limited.  Maybe one was Lee Bauchman, not sure.  Have fun, if it is not fun don't do it.

-Oss,
 Michael


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Kirk, nasty stuff - I just saw an Ezene button on KenpoNet.  No issues yet, but it looks like it is getting ready to happen there also.   There are already some Kenpo ones out there, I have read at least two, but cannot find the URL's to get to you.  They do not post on the forum, so the audience is more limited.  Maybe one was Lee Bauchman, not sure.  Have fun, if it is not fun don't do it.
> *



Well then I'll be there often! LOL

Actually, I've tried to put the wheels in motion already.  Talk about
a million obstacles.  There's quite a few out there from various 
orgs that want NO part in this.  So passing on the knowledge of
seniors is pretty much out.  This limits things quite a bit.  Seems
that since it's not a reputable, established thing, there's not a lot
of willingness to be interviewed either.

I've received more warnings of doing this project than I have
those interested in being a part of it.  More and more, this looks
like an impossible venture.

They say the key to happiness in life is to find something you 
love, and then figure out a way to make money at it.  That's
what this "attempt" was.  I dunno .. I don't like giving up so soon,
either, but if people way more qualified than I can't make it
work, what makes me think I can?


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 9, 2003)

Friends helping you out?
Knowing the saying _they did it because they didn't know it was impossible_?
Being more square headed than them?


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *Friends helping you out?
> Knowing the saying they did it because they didn't know it was impossible?
> Being more square headed than them? *



The friends that most offered to help out were journalists and
printers, not kenpoists.


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *The friends that most offered to help out were journalists and
> printers, not kenpoists. *



Kirk,
       We have talked a lot and Ive put a lot of thought into this. What you tried to start was not a bad thing! It is a good thing and would be good for our art. Why do we need to implode on ourselves as an art? Why do we feel the need to sabatoge something that is in no way negative? You don't need someone more senior then you to do this. Put your heart into it and do the right thing and don't worry about the nay sayers.

How do you know you can't do it if you never even try? Let people sue, you can sue anybody for anything doesn't mean your gonna loose, just be careful and research what you print and how its protected. let people refuse or not participate, ill bet there are 10 people who will help in their place.

So you won't have every senior or org in there.....there are probably a lot of damned good 1st, 2nd, 3rd dans out there at the art who love to teach that would help. The thing about them that nobody realizes is 10-15-20 years from now they are the ones responsible for our art. 

You are under Huk Planas lineage right? He wasnt a black belt or senior in the art by any means when Ed Parker, Tom Kelly and him started working on the technique manuals or the "red book". Mr. Parker or Mr Kelly obviously seen something he developed on his own long before that point.

Someday it will be our generation carrying out this art like it or not, we can start to put it on our shoulders now and help it live, or let it feed on itself and die. I was ready to walk away myself not just on others decisions, but stupid actions of my own.

My feeling is that if you assume the role of leadership you should have developed the abilities and qualities needed for that role long before you wear those shoes. Once your wearing them its a little late to learn to dance in them.

I know you got heart, so do a few others. Show the world man.

This is our art, it belongs to anyone willing to take it up and keep it. I say we start convincing people to keep it.


    :soapbox:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 10, 2003)

Well despite the warnings, and the possible competition of
kenponet, I'm going to commit to at least a first issue.  The 
deadline set at this point is May 10th for the first quarterly
issue.  I have quite a few things already lined up, I'm psyched
on getting it out.

Now I need a name.  The Kenpo Times?  The Kenpo Gazette?
The Tiger And Dragon?  

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *
> Now I need a name.  The Kenpo Times?  The Kenpo Gazette?
> The Tiger And Dragon?
> ...



How about ........

Schollars and Warriors

or how about ........

The Black and Blue Bugle



Dot


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Well despite the warnings, and the possible competition of
> kenponet, I'm going to commit to at least a first issue.  The
> deadline set at this point is May 10th for the first quarterly
> ...



Put me down for a copy. As long as it's not going to cost me more than 5 bucks! I know how you Kenpoists work...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 11, 2003)

Put me down for a copy as well.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Put me down for a copy as well. *



Aren't you supposed to be at the Planas Instructor camp right about now?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Aren't you supposed to be at the Planas Instructor camp right about now? *




I was going to ask you the same. BUT I had scheduled my two older children to have doctor exams this morning and these were sch. 5 months ago. I couldn't back out of their dr. appt.'s and would have felt uneasy showing up to the seminar many hrs. late. My wife's uncle died earlier this week she was busy with that & I didn't feel right going to a Planas seminar and leaving her with everything to deal with. 
This is one of those times I'm trying to better the entire family thingys.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I was going to ask you the same. BUT I had scheduled my two older children to have doctor exams this morning and these were sch. 5 months ago. I couldn't back out of their dr. appt.'s and would have felt uneasy showing up to the seminar many hrs. late. My wife's uncle died earlier this week she was busy with that & I didn't feel right going to a Planas seminar and leaving her with everything to deal with.
> This is one of those times I'm trying to better the entire family thingys. *



You have my condolences on the death in the family. You're a good man doing right by them staying there and taking care of them.

I would like to go as well but I have no where to stay and it's a simple economics issue. I can pay the instructor's camp fee but then lodging screws me. Even if I drove straight to the camp I would still need to pay for Saturday night at a hotel. Since I have no one going with me it doesn't even help to split it with someone. I have thought about sleeping in my car but the weather is very cold right now. Such is life.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Put me down for a copy. As long as it's not going to cost me more than 5 bucks! I know how you Kenpoists work... *




The first copy is going to be available for free, online.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *The first copy is going to be available for free, online. *



Wait a minute here!I was first!:soapbox:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2003)

Should you decide to accept it (Ala Mission Impossible)
is to start up a show on Public Access on cable there. Call it "Kenpo With Kirk!"

What a fantastic idea, you'll be the Media King of Martial Arts!

Since I gave you the idea, you can let me be your Co-Host!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Since I gave you the idea, you can let me be your Co-Host! *



What! Ricardo the co-host. Is cable t.v. ready for that.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What! Ricardo the co-host. Is cable t.v. ready for that.:rofl: *



Ready? I think so, I've had 21 yrs of ticking off people in the classroom as a teacher/coach, so I think that qualifies me!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ready? I think so, I've had 21 yrs of ticking off people in the classroom as a teacher/coach, so I think that qualifies me! *



Too bad for them , so if you are teaching by day then how do you get on martial talk in the morning's and afternoons?


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Too bad for them , so if you are teaching by day then how do you get on martial talk in the morning's and afternoons? *



Now, I just teach Social Studies, as I gave up coaching after 11 years in 93, and post whenever possible in the classroom.(when I have those animals under control)


----------



## Kalicombat (Jan 11, 2003)

Kirk, 
    If you need any help with anything like a weighlifting article or weightloss, anything long those lines, let me know. 

Gary Catherman


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *The first copy is going to be available for free, online. *



Great. This better not cut into my downloading time of hardcore porn buster or I will be one cheesed off camper.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Great. This better not cut into my downloading time of hardcore porn buster or I will be one cheesed off camper. *



No worries, I'm gonna make a suggestion that you be in charge of technology. That way you can watch on your break time!


----------



## Kirk (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ready? I think so, I've had 21 yrs of ticking off people in the classroom as a teacher/coach, so I think that qualifies me! *



That may be, but I'm a purple belt!  In addition to my non 
qualifying status, the camera adds 20 lbs!


----------



## Kirk (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _
> *Kirk,
> If you need any help with anything like a weighlifting article or weightloss, anything long those lines, let me know.
> 
> Gary Catherman *



Mr Catherman,

I accept!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Please PM me with your phone number.


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey Kirk, put me down for a subscription...

A question though....... will this magazine accept articles from keMpo styles, as in Ryukyu Kempo? I have a vested interest in both EPAK and RK.
--Dave

Good luck with it!
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Hey Kirk, put me down for a subscription...
> 
> A question though....... will this magazine accept articles from keMpo styles, as in Ryukyu Kempo? I have a vested interest in both EPAK and RK.
> ...



Thanks again for the well wishes.  I'd like to make an attempt to
make this a profitable venture (someday) and I feel that the 
market for a "kenpo only" magazine would have to include all
facets and organizations.  However, since I have basically 1 staff
writer, I will have to depend on article submissions from the 
various groups.  

If you'd like a submit an article, I can give you a plug for your
organization, web site, etc.  I'm working on a May 10th release
date for a quarterly publication.  Please have the article in by
April 10th.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *That may be, but I'm a purple belt!  In addition to my non qualifying status, the camera adds 20 lbs!  *



That's just perfect for those people who think they'll never be able to be black belts. This way they say the middle of the way to bb too 

And hey, it's not you the one who will be carrying the camera


----------

